# sr16ve extractors



## Guest (Aug 17, 2002)

Can anyone tell me who makes headers for sr16ve. Are the heads the same as the sr20ve as in the ports match? I recently tried an exhaust shop to make some for me but both types (4-2-1 and 4-1) made the car slower than the factory cast manifold. I have been trying for ages to find some but not even nismo make any for this engine. Currently running 88kw at the wheels (not sure how to convert to hp), my aim is for about 120kw to give those honda owners a run


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2002)

fujitsubo


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

shoe said:


> *fujitsubo *


hhhhhuuuuuuuuhhhhhh?


----------



## hpro123 (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.fujitsubo.co.jp/mc-prod/

Chris


----------

